#ubuntu-ie 2011-09-12
<czajkowski> dates are out for FOSDEM 4&5th February
<slashtom> cztab: is that still in brussels?
<czajkowski> always is
<czajkowski> never moves
<ebel> fosdem is always i brussels i think
<fagan> always in brussels thats a bit prohibative for everyone else
<czajkowski> fagan: not really
<czajkowski> it's their event
<czajkowski> FOSDEM now in it's what 12/13th year
<slashtom> fagan: how's the job search going?
<fagan> slashtom: well im on trial at a web dev place in carlow called t2
<fagan> first day today
<slashtom> good stuff, hope it works out well
<fagan> slashtom: yeah me too the place seems nice :)
<czajkowski> fagan: oh finished at canonical ?
<fagan> czajkowski: yep 2 weeks ago at the end of my internship
<fagan> czajkowski: couldnt really find a full time place
<czajkowski> didnt look at any of the current jobs they have ?
<czajkowski> you're dev right, lotta dev roles
<fagan> czajkowski: yeah most of them are experienced roles
<fagan> czajkowski: so like 3 years + min
<ebel> fagan: congrats on job.
<ebel> And (this goes for everyone here), apply for tech jobs even if you don't meet the requirements.
<czajkowski> indeed
<ebel> companies are usually desparate and can ignore them. Especially small companies.
<czajkowski> I'm starting one I've never done before
<czajkowski> on wednesday
<fagan> czajkowski: yeah what im doing is php ive never written a line
<fagan> its easy enough though
<ebel> also, more tech jobs in dublin.
<fagan> ebel: yeah I was thinking I might have to move
<fagan> but dont have to at least not yet
<ebel> carlow ain't far. ireland is small. i know someone who commuted from kilkenny to dublin for a while (but i wouldn't recommend it)
<fagan> ebel: yeah but if you think about time spent communiting I wouldnt really love that
<czajkowski> and it works out more expensive unless you own your own transport
<czajkowski> and even then
<ebel> yeah, you shouldn't commute that long.
<czajkowski> ebel: going to UDS ?
<BenChapman> Morning people :) This channel is busy now :O
<ebel> i'm just saying it's not like you have to emmigrate to america and never see you friend/family again ☺
<slashtom> but the craic is mighty in dublin
<slashtom> what's UDS?
<ebel> czajkowski: erm, hadn't planned on it really... or occured to me
<fagan> BenChapman: I dont think ive met you yet :)
<ebel> slashtom: UDS = ubuntu developer summit
<BenChapman> fagan: Probably not... though I was thejetset until this morning :)
<ebel> slashtom: big week long ubuntu conference & meeting with people who make ubuntu
<fagan> ebel: yeah I was thinking of moving out of the country too
<czajkowski> bah
<slashtom> ok, ebel is out of holidays though - damn .au visit
<czajkowski> meant fagan going to UDS
<fagan> czajkowski: nope not this one probably the next one. Needed to focus on making some money first.
<slashtom> fagan: you realise that ireland is one of the best places in europe for tech jobs?
<fagan> slashtom: well its still less than the US so I was keeping my options open
<slashtom> if you want to say goodbye to employee rights etc
<czajkowski> fagan: oh I thought you would have applied given working there for the last while
<fagan> czajkowski: nope didnt but said id try get to the next one
<czajkowski> cool
<tdr112> fagan: how did your internship go overall
<czajkowski> fagan: possibly on day 1 you really shouldn't be on IRC you know
<fagan> tdr112: good good had a load of fun and learned a lot so was a good success
<fagan> and was helpful so that was an extra bonus
<fagan> czajkowski: yeah its on in the background not really distracting
<tdr112> fagan: good to hear , what sort of dev did they have you doing
<fagan> tdr112: well I was more doing the testing and some code review and all that
<fagan> everyone was pretty busy so I was doing a good bit of smoothing of what they were doing as much as I could
<czajkowski> ebel: did you get on ok with the hosting issue ?
<tdr112> fagan: good stuff , i would like to learn more about testing some time
<czajkowski> tdr112: follow the ubuntu friendly program
<ebel> ah.....
<ebel> haven't look at that yet
<czajkowski> it's well worth knowing
<czajkowski> an getting involved in it
<czajkowski> plus also shows people how to test
<fagan> tdr112: well most of the stuff I did for testing at canonical was running them and testing in real life. The guys have tests for everything to test all of the programs so it was pretty easy to report bugs.
#ubuntu-ie 2011-09-13
<slashtom> do i detect a lack of enthusiasm? http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/1278/detail/
<slashtom> we could do with people signing up to this one if they're going to come along, as we need to book tables
<czajkowski> slashtom: harass on the ML I guess :/
<slashtom> on the mailing list?
<slashtom> mike has already posted
<ebel> LD has a template / html / <table> display bug
<ebel> :P
<slashtom> i may report to the ILUG list in a couple of weeks
<slashtom> repost*
<tdr112> i will sign up when i get how , i dont have my password on this laptop
<tdr112> home
<tdr112> that is
<czajkowski> tdr112: ello hows the job this week
<tdr112> ok stoping at 6.30pm these days , had to work all weekend
<ebel> o_O
<ebel> sounds like you're working too hard.
<slashtom> tdr112: unless you're arriving into work at 11am, they're taking the piss
<ebel> Remember, you're soon enough out of college that you can just pretend this never happened on your CV.
<slashtom> aye, 3 months out of college... you can write off the time and nobody would think anything of it
<ebel> just pretend you took a few weeks off to relax after college
<ebel> and look for a new job.
<ebel> tell these chancers to feck off.
<ebel> If you can walk away from the bargaining table, you are in a position of strength
<slashtom> aye, unless they're paying well €80k+
<slashtom> they're chances and really taking the piss
<ebel> everyone goes through that. my ex-job was a PITA
<Tribaal> hey, sorry to be jumping in, but I'll be moving to Ireland soon, and that seems like an appropriate discussion to ask this: what should I expect as "not taking the piss working hours"? :)
<slashtom> yep, even yesterday i was sent a graduate job add for a position in england that wanted someone with a minimum 2:2 and paying less than my former salary (i was software team leader)
<slashtom> Tribaal: nothing more than 40 hours per week
<Tribaal> slashtom: really? Whow
<slashtom> where are you moving from?
<Tribaal> good to know
<Tribaal> Switzerland
<slashtom> graduate or with experience?
<Tribaal> here the legal max is 42/week, and I currently do well over 50
<Tribaal> with experience
<Tribaal> (10+ years)
<slashtom> aye, it depends on the company but IT skills are in short supply
<Tribaal> ok
<slashtom> anyone who wants to retain their employees treats them well
<slashtom> those who don't, like ebel's former employer do badly (i don't think ebel has been properly replaced, and he left 12 months ago)
<Tribaal> How come, by the way? Seems like there are lots of IT companies there - there should be schools etc... to match, so where do all the IT guys leave to? the US?
<ebel> usually 'full time' means 9am → 5pm (or 5:30pm), Monday → Friday
<ebel> legal max here is 48hrs per week IIRC
<Tribaal> who did you work for ebel? :)
<ebel> Ireland usually just uses the bare minimum of EU employee rights
<slashtom> Tribaal: there's limited local resource, i work for a company with about 30 employee. in the past 18 months we have taken on about 5 new developers who the majority (including myself) are immigrants
<ebel> don't think it's a case of people leaving, more like jobs coming in.
<ebel> e.g. us companies.
<Tribaal> oh, gotcha
<ebel> but I've always worked for irish tech companies, and there are load of them.
<ebel> usually small companies
<Tribaal> what do other activity sectors look like in Ireland? My wife isn't a techie - and she'll probably be looking for something sooner or later...
<ebel> lots of pharmacutial i think...
<ebel> not a lot of construction.....
<Tribaal> (sorry - I don't mean to hijack the discussion, please tell me if I'm being a troll)
<czajkowski> Tribaal: what area does she work in
<slashtom> you're grand
<ebel> things like nursing, teaching and a lot of public sector jobs have not been hiring anyone for years....
<Tribaal> well she's into banking/finance (project management mostly)
<czajkowski> well banking sector possibly not so
<czajkowski> given ireland current woes with the banks
<Tribaal> yeah
<czajkowski> so PM work elsewhere possible
<ebel> i don't know how many banking/finance jobs there are, but the banking industry kinda went downhill a bit
<czajkowski> though BOI has a lot of contract PM work atm
<Tribaal> yeah sounds reasonable
<Tribaal> good to know for BOI (I assume Bank Of Ireland)
<ebel> that's an interesting observation, you never really heard lots of techies going off to the USA to get work
<ebel> recently or in the celtic tiger years...
<Tribaal> here it's the big thing
<Tribaal> most graduates dream of going to silicon valley to make it big
<ebel> yes, there is some who'd do that....
<Tribaal> and most end up doing shitty jobs there instead of staying and earning a relatively good living
<czajkowski> Tribaal: where are you based now ?
<Tribaal> in Zurich, Switzerland
 * ebel has been in the canton of zurich
<ebel> (or maybe it was bern)
<Tribaal> hehe
<czajkowski> Tribaal: so you do realise the wages in ireland are a lot lower than  Switzerland by a long shot as well
<slashtom> i don't think we went as far north as zurich
<slashtom> but living costs are much lower
<ebel> czajkowski: price is much less in .ie than .ch
<czajkowski> a lot of my mates are in Google Switzerland
<Tribaal> Bern looks like a castle (all made of stone, plenty of medieval-looking structures), Zurich is more cosmopolitan/modern
<slashtom> it would be like moving from .ie to .uk
<ebel> Tribaal: me and slashtom were riding motorbikes over the alps
<czajkowski> slashtom: they've said different which is why one is leaving and 3 are staying for various reasons
<Tribaal> czajkowski: yeah, Google has a big R&D center here
<czajkowski> indeed
<Tribaal> ebel: nice :)
<ebel> Tribaal: get used to things not really working as well, and things not being as tidy.
<czajkowski> yeah that's their big complaint when they come back visiting
<ebel> I'm going to assume in switzerland things (e.g. busses/trains) work well and reliably. In Ireland things are a bit more... flexible.
<Tribaal> ebel: we don't mind :) That's partly why we're leaving this place - too orderly, not enough room for opportunities
<czajkowski> Tribaal: are you irish and want to move back ?
<Tribaal> czajkowski: nope
<czajkowski> Tribaal: so why Ireland ?
<Tribaal> we're Swiss and French, and want to see the world, after living in a very tidy and boring country
<slashtom> ireland is deadly, of course :D
<Tribaal> Well, we're not completely hippies yet, so we decided to move wherever one of us would have a job offer first
 * slashtom tries to presuade czajkowski to move back :)
<Tribaal> :)
<Tribaal> (some of my friends went what I call the hippie way and "dropped everything and went to Africa" or something)
<czajkowski> slashtom: no chance and I don't mind it here seeing as I'm half English and dad is English. I mean dads dad left england and went back to poland to his country
<Tribaal> (didn't work out so well for them)
<czajkowski> it's not as if I went to another country with no relationship with
<czajkowski> Tribaal: aye we've had mates from Oz who did the EU thing and are now back in OZ
<Tribaal> sorry, but what is OZ?
<ebel> Tribaal: mailing lists (e.g. ILUG, python-ireland etc.) are good places to find job postings.
<czajkowski> Australia
<ebel> as well as the usual ones like moster.ie, and recruiters
<Tribaal> (I'll have to upgrade my slang terms I think :) )
<slashtom> that's where myself and czajkowski differ, i consider it a promotion to have moved from England to Ireland :)
<czajkowski> :)
<Tribaal> hehe
<czajkowski> I was born here first remember
<slashtom> aye, i used monster.ie
<czajkowski> and have relations here
<ebel> since companies can spend ages looking for a job, enquire about all job postings. I've gotten a job from a 6 month old job posting and an interview with a 1 year old job posting.
<slashtom> recruiters will pick you up as soon as you sign up to monster.ie
<czajkowski> Tribaal: also look at linkedin
<Tribaal> good to know
<Tribaal> yeah linkedin was what got me that job in Ireland
<czajkowski> Tribaal: are you involved in the swiss or french loco ?
<Tribaal> hopefully my wife will get something too :)
<ebel> Tribaal: slashtom (being a recent immigrant) can teach you all about slang :P
<slashtom> :P
<Tribaal> czajkowski: yea, the Swiss one
<Tribaal> but it's kind of boring :)
<czajkowski> Tribaal: so will you come along to the release party in ireland now
<Tribaal> I mean everything is super difficult to organise for the Swiss loco since we speak 3 national languages...
<Tribaal> czajkowski: probably not, I'll start working on the 1st of Nov (and before that I'll have to do the moving etc... in Switzerland)
<Tribaal> but I'll definitely be there for the next one however :)
<Tribaal> or for drinkups etc... in the mean time
<ebel> Ah you already have a job, cool.
<Tribaal> ebel: yeah, that was the "why Ireland"
<slashtom> in dublin?
<Tribaal> then my wife will probably want to get one too if possible
<ebel> cool. what sorta tech do you work at?
<Tribaal> yeah Dublin
<slashtom> deadly!
<Tribaal> ?
<ebel> if you haven't found a place to live, remember that ireland has had a massive property crash. rents are falling rapidly. it's a renters-market.
<Tribaal> oh? good to know
<ebel> apartment prices (to buy) are down about 50% in 3 years.
<ebel> ("deadly" = "brilliant" )
<Tribaal> ebel: oh ok :) Like in French then :)
<Tribaal> I wasn't sure :)
<ebel> le deadly
<Tribaal> lol
<Tribaal> "mortel" :)
<slashtom> daft.ie is good for rentals
<Tribaal> good to know
<Tribaal> thanks guys (and gals)
<slashtom> http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/ - useful information
<Tribaal> whow
<Tribaal> the one link to rule them all
<Tribaal> :)
<slashtom> http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/moving_country/moving_to_ireland/introduction_to_the_irish_system/
<Tribaal> deadly, thanks :)
<Tribaal> ebel, also since you asked, I'm a (mostly) Python developer
<ebel> Cool. Me too.
<czajkowski> Tribaal: so where will you be working
<dstaar> Hi. I am probably wrong in this channel but I rely on the OS community. I'm looking for a good source about the irish job market which explains what exactly e.g. contract means in detail. For the curious one i would like to work in dublin and need some background information.
<ebel> hehe, we were telling someone else about jobs in ireland earlier today (sorta)
<ebel> what exactly do you not understand? what sort of job is it? (I assume some technology job?) Where are you coming from? UK? USA?
<ebel> germany?
<ebel> a "contract job" is not a permanent job, but would be similar. it's a job that's limited in time, and you are only employed to work for (say) X months, after that you are not employed anymore
<ebel> it's like a freelancer job, or temporary job.
<ebel> (However practically jobs (include permanent jobs) will have an employment contract)
<ebel> dstaar: does that help?
<dstaar> i come from germany at the moment i study in a masters program applied computer science.
<dstaar> before writing my master thesis I would like to work in dublin for half a year that is my intention
<dstaar> contract based offers seem to be very popular
<ebel> cool. There are a lot of technology jobs in dublin now.
<ebel> there are still a lot of permanent jobs, not just contract jobs.
<ebel> But if you only want to work 6 months, then a contract job might be best.
<ebel> since then the employer knows you will not be around after 6 months.
<dstaar> it is also very flexible in germany permanent is more usual
<ebel> if you go for a job interview, tell them that you want to quit the job in 6 months. be kind :)
<ebel> permanent job is probably more common than contract job. there are probably more people working in a permanent job than a contract job.
<dstaar> germans are always kind :D
<ebel> Some people don't want a permanent job and go from contract job to contract job.
<dstaar> what about insurance and tax issues by a contract jobs, how is that handled?
<ebel> I am not sure.... http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/moving_country/moving_to_ireland/introduction_to_the_irish_system/
<ebel> http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/ has lots of good information.
<dstaar> great source thank you.
<dstaar> do you know something about job chances. I mean there are a lot of job offerings in the it sector twitter is full of that.
<ebel> there are a lot of technology/programming jobs in dublin now.
<dstaar> i got a bachelor degree, several years working experience and "some" english knowledge
<dstaar> do you live in dublin ebel?
<ebel> for open source technologies you can try mailing lists, (e.g. ILUG), they often have job postings.
<ebel> I live in Dublin.
<ebel> Remember that some education qualification levels are different in different countries, but experience is always very helpful to you.
<ebel> Dublin, being the capital city, and ~ 20% → 30% of the population has lots of technology jobs.
<dstaar> my plans are to come in autumn next year to dublin together with my girlfriend. A flat seems to cost about 600€ but i couldn't find anything about electricity and internet costs et cetera.
<ebel> ireland had a big property crash (that's why the IMF/ECB bailout), so in 1 year, property might be less.
<ebel> internet is about €30 per month for ~ 8Mbit broadband (aka DSL)
<ebel> electricity is roughly similar per month.
<dstaar> just 8 Mbit, oh dear … no, just kidding  :D
<ebel> Some houses/flats have gas heating, some don't.
<ebel> we don't (yet) pay council taxes or water rates. you may have to pay for rubbish collection (or if you live in a big apartment block you might not)
<dstaar> ok is it possible to get internet for 6month or there will be longe contracts?
<ebel> usually contracts would be for 1 year. You can get prepaid 3G / mobile internet
<ebel> so you can pay month by month for that. you might be able to get only 6 months of internet. maybe
<dstaar> i already did some research for 3G it's about 20€ for 7.5GB traffic.
<ebel> wait, you might be able to get 6 months of broadband/dsl internet. You can definitly get only 6 months of mobile phone internet
<ebel> yes, 3G wouldn't be as fast, or allow you to download as much.
<Tribaal> sorry, irccloud went down for a while
<dstaar> i know bit it will be enough.
<Tribaal> czajkowski: I'll be working with Dell
<dstaar> it's just for keeping contact to family.
<Tribaal> dstaar: what operator is that?
<dstaar> wait.
<dstaar> it was one of the smaller companies.
<Tribaal> that sound spretty good
<dstaar> meteor or 3 one of them.
<ebel> you could get mobile data with your mobile phone plan. might be cheaper than a dongle. then use tethering to use the connection on your computer
<dstaar> as long as i get a micro sim.
<Tribaal> ebel, what would you suggest for a mobile phone operator?
<Tribaal> also one of the smaller ones?
<ebel> there are only a few mobile phone operators really
<ebel> nearly all have fine coverage in dublin (unless you're going up the mountains)
<ebel> 3 is newish and can have spotty coveragwe
<ebel> otherwise they are all practically the same.
<ebel> i have a phone with emobile.
<dstaar> is 3 a real provider or just a reseller?
<ebel> I think 3 are a real provider.
<ebel> tesco mobile are a reseller. emobile is a reseller, but that's cause they (eircom) bought another mobile phone network (meteor), so it's the same company.
<ebel> on eircom landline internet connection thepiratebay.org is censored and blocked.
<ebel> (not on emobile or meteor, you can get to thepiratebay.org fine)
<dstaar> that is something which shouldn't be supported is there any more censorship?
<Tribaal> wait - three has *all you can eat data* plans?
<Tribaal> geez
<Tribaal> I have to pay more than 20 Swiss francs for *1Gb*/month
<dstaar> i am paying 10€ for 1GB 3G the rest is transferred with GPRS
<ebel> dstaar: no, tis only thepiratebay.org. The music industry asked them to block it, they did. :)
<Tribaal> ebel - any landline operator know not to censor?
<ebel> Ireland no longer blocks or censors books & films. (Go back 30 years and playboy was banned)
<Tribaal> for instance in France they have "Free", who made a public statement saying they would not censor when asked to by the gov.
<ebel> Tribaal: only eircom censor thepiratebay.org. everything else, is fine
<Tribaal> ebel: ok
<Tribaal> I should be ok to live with that
<Tribaal> and can SSH tunnel anyway, if I *really* need to :P
<dstaar> we got a huge community in germany fighting against censorship it is scarring to hear that other countries already using their infrastructure for those cases
<ebel> Tribaal: there might be 'fair usage' policy on that. ie might not be unlimited.
<dstaar> anyway using vpn or tor is the way to go
<Tribaal> ebel, yeah but still :) There are such usage restrictions on mine too :)
 * ebel has to go home, ttyl, this channel is usually pretty active.
<Tribaal> hehe
<Tribaal> ebel: take care
<Tribaal> and thanks for all the info
<dstaar> thank you ebel
<dstaar> i'll be back … what a worse joke
<dstaar> tribaal where are you from?
<Tribaal> hehe
<Tribaal> dstaar: moving into Ireland too?
<Tribaal> Switzerland for now
<dstaar> i want to move to dublin for half a year in 2012
<Tribaal> ah cool
 * Tribaal jogging time - TTYL
<dstaar> actually i am studying but it seems hard to pay for university that's why i am looking for a job
<czajkowski> Tribaal: ahh dell in dublin so in cherry wood ?
<dstaar> is dell looking for programmers?
<czajkowski> moonpie: ping
<Tribaal> czajkowski: yeah, cherrywood
<Tribaal> don't know how much they are looking for programmers, but I assume at least a little, yeah
#ubuntu-ie 2011-09-14
<ebel> morning
<Tribaal> hi there
<tdr112> morning all
<dstaar> morning
<ebel> fyi if ye are moving to dublin, there's a hackerspace, TOG, that has an irc channel. #tog.
<ebel> http://www.tog.ie, etc.
<dstaar> <
<dstaar> 3
<dstaar> great. what else do i need internet, a community and a hackerspace.
<ebel> good beer.
<ebel> bull & castle, porterhouse, l. mulligan grocer. ☺
<dstaar> I know that germans love beer but i don't. :D
<dstaar> What about Guinness?
<ebel> everywhere serves guiness. that is a list of pubs that serve good beer
<dstaar> what's your favorite beer?
<slashtom> dstaar: ireland doesn't really have a beer culture
<Tribaal> ohhhh a hackerspace! Shiny :)
<Tribaal> looking forward!
<slashtom> who will you be working for?
<slashtom> thejetset, i was thinking about the ubuntu hours and if there was any overlap with what you're doing with the coder dojo
<BenChapman> slashtom: ubuntu hours?
<slashtom> the ubuntu hour! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<slashtom> oh dear, ebel or someone - can you correct that
<BenChapman> Oh very nice
<BenChapman> definitely :)
<slashtom> The Trinity Capital Hotel/d
<slashtom> we're changing it, and moving away from the pub
<slashtom> i have proposed holding it in a café/coffee shop
<slashtom> on a weekend
<ebel> edited
<BenChapman> Ah hmmm
<BenChapman> ok
<BenChapman> When you say overlap with CoderDojo?
<ebel> work together?
<slashtom> possibly an opportunity to steer anyone in this direction who may be interested in ubuntu
<slashtom> thanks ebel
<BenChapman> ah definitely!
<BenChapman> Wow... I only noticed this now: http://www.technomancy.org/hackerspace-wikipedia-delete/
<ebel> indeedy. that's my site btw
<BenChapman> I know :) It was on your business card :P
<ebel> that wikipedia saga put me off wikipedia
<BenChapman> But what's worse is the article about it on Wikipedia itself states: "It employs 420 people ... According to the Audit Bureau of Circulations, it had a daily circulation of 100,951 during the first six months of 2011"
<ebel> it's too hard to fight the deletionists...
<BenChapman> I mean... seriously... how is that a "Not sure"
<BenChapman> Bill Clinton has written op-eds for it
<BenChapman> One of the few bad things about community based stuff
<ebel> what annoyed me was how the guy stated something, and claimed to have done research. But 5 minutes of reseach would show he hadn't done any research.
<BenChapman> Give a nut too much power and they'll go wild
<ebel> An uninformed bystander might think the guy had done the research, and that he was telling the truth,
<ebel> I had to harass and refute what he saying.
<BenChapman> Well good work for doing so! I probably wouldn't have botehred
 * ebel likes TOG
<slashtom> ebel is very good at harrasing people for spreading misinformation, especially journalists
<ebel> slashtom: emailing a journalist or pressure group asking for a source doesn't count as 'harassing'.
<ebel> most journalists/newspapers just print anything without fact checking.
<BenChapman> Heh
<BenChapman> I'm currently sitting in storyful's offices as it happens
<BenChapman> amongst many journalists
<ebel> tell em to link to primary sources. And not to just print press releases.
<ebel> (which means a ten fold increase in work and a ten fold decrease in content :P )
<BenChapman> They're content curation
<BenChapman> slightly different
<BenChapman> :P
 * Xserty 
 * Xserty 
#ubuntu-ie 2011-09-15
<tdr112> morning
<slashtom> good morning
<dstaar> good morning
<BenChapman> Morning :)
<BenChapman> Morning ebel
<ebel> morning
<dstaar> Which vim colorscheme do you use. I'm looking for a new one
 * ebel uses default white bg black text
 * BenChapman uses gedit
<slashtom> green on black for my xterms, and vim uses that too
<dstaar> for me is syntax highlighting very important my terminal background is black  but e.g. the violet comment highlighting is not readable for me
<slashtom> that's always been my problem, it's very hard to pick good colour combinations, so i end up being monochrome
<dstaar> for editing config files etc it might be okay but not for editing code
<ebel> syntax highlighting all the way
 * ebel always has a white background terminal
<dstaar> but using a white background in dark rooms or during night glares (is that the right word?) too much
<ebel> i adjust monitor brightness in that case. or turn on a light :P
<dstaar> well that's too easy :D
<czajkowski> black terminal green text
<thethomaseffect> black terminal green text is the only color scheme for me :)
<dstaar> that's the classic one
<czajkowski> so this is who I work for now - watch the video http://www.codegent.com/blog/2011/9/september_news
#ubuntu-ie 2011-09-18
<Xserty> up the dubs! ;)
<moylan> i'm guessing some sort of sporting event?
<slashtom> no, i think dublin is beinng raised up a couple of hundred metres, as we need cooler weather, hence the "up the dubs" today
<Xserty> slashtom: lol
<ebel> everyone lift now
<Xserty> standing up
<moylan> damn it.  haven't parked my hard drive!
#ubuntu-ie 2012-09-10
<slashbel> hello from .bg
<zmoylan> all going well on honeymoon?
<slashbel> bit sick atm
<zmoylan> delibelly?
<slashbel> been to se doc, ebel is out buyng meds
<slashbel> aye, so it sems
<slashbel> seems*
<slashbel> hope you all are enjoying the videos
<zmoylan> one thing i learned from hitchhikers guide to the galaxy is only eat junk food.  it's so processed it contains no bacteria whatsoever. :-)
<slashbel> hehe
<slashbel> i forgot that one
<zmoylan> so how is the internet out in the wilds of eastern europe?
<slashbel> very good, wifi almost everywhere
<slashbel> which lets us uload the videos... http://youtube.com/slashtomeu
<zmoylan> how are the bikes holding up on the long haul?
<slashbel> they're good, over 3,000km in. no issues except for when rory came off off-roading
<zmoylan> this you're first haul that long?
<zmoylan> *your
<slashbel> we did 5,000km on the last bike tour
<zmoylan> so well used to it.
<zmoylan> what is the one piece of kit that nobody would think of that is a lifesaver?
<slashbel> aye, different kinds of roads and we're taking in more cities
<slashbel> when you're out here, you realise that it's much like home
<zmoylan> all whizzing past at 100kph?  i can see that! :-)
<slashbel> we stopped in many cities, mostar, dubrovnik, prezren (kosovo), ohrid, and a few towns in bulgaria
<slashbel> see the videos
#ubuntu-ie 2012-09-11
<larryone> trying to recall if i'd ever logged into this channel before
<larryone> probably have
<czajkowski> hi
<larryone> your handle looks familiar
<larryone> I think we may have met
<larryone> your rory's friend?
<czajkowski> yup :0
<czajkowski> :)
<larryone> there we go
<larryone> kindof half expected him to be in here =0)
<czajkowski> on his honeymoon
<larryone> oh yea
<larryone> jaysis ye think i'd be following his facebook posts
<larryone> (or maybe I should have taken the "that's no excuse!" stance)
<airurando> czajkowski: I still haven't received the e-mail instructing me how to pay for skycon.  Thought I would have by now. Hope I didn't screw up the registration.
<czajkowski> airurando: its pre registeation so I'm not sure if you dont just pay on the day
<czajkowski> airurando: skycon@lists.skynet.ie  care to drop em a mail
<czajkowski> might remind them to get the finger out tbh
<airurando> kinda rushed the pre reg but i'm sure i read an e-mail with instructions on payment would follow.
<airurando> will blast off a mail to them
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> cheers
#ubuntu-ie 2012-09-12
<airurando> yeah! Today I received confirmation of my skycon12 pre registration.
<airurando> ahould be epic
<mokmeister> Nice one!
<mokmeister> But what does it all mean?
<mokmeister> Just on Unity, It's such a pity that the Launcher is not changeable for the different workspaces.
<mokmeister> Twould be nice to have a media workspace, internet workspace, game workspace and general workspace, all with different icons for appropriate apps, ie. firefox in internet, gimp in media, office in general etc.
<airurando> hi mokmeister
<mokmeister> hi airurando
<airurando> what does what mean?
<mokmeister> how's it going?
<mokmeister> exactly! ;)
<mokmeister> No, I just have no idea what confirmation of skycon12 means!
<mokmeister> I'm thinking of giving KDE another whirl
<mokmeister> I really liked Unity up till I came across this workspace thing.
<mokmeister> It's kinda in my head now
<mokmeister> Unity has a lot going for it though at the same time I think
<airurando> sorry mokmeister called away by child number 2
<airurando> skucom12
<airurando> *shycon12
<mokmeister> hehe, was telling my own to go to sleep! :D
<airurando> fingers gone all dunny
<mokmeister> lol
<airurando> skycon 12 is the skynet (UL) conference in early Oct
<airurando> looking up link
<mokmeister> I was thinking as much
<airurando> http://www.skycon.skynet.ie/2012/
<mokmeister> Is that where Mark Shuttleworth is speaking? He's due in UL in October, isn't he?
<airurando> yip
<mokmeister> ah yes, I see, as a keynote speaker no less!
<airurando> I preregistered for the event last weekend and had expected an e-mail explaining how to pay
<airurando> got worried I'd messed up the pre reg but got confirmation today.
<czajkowski> yay
<czajkowski> and XKCD randall munroe is  too
<airurando> mokmeister are you are around Limerick?
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> hiya
<airurando> yip I'm happy now
<airurando> :)
<airurando> tdr112 have you pre-registered yet?
<airurando> who else is going to skycon12?
<czajkowski> me!
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> should post to -ie list
<airurando> :)
<airurando> I thought of that but I reckon more weight coming from you czajkowski
<czajkowski> sent
<mokmeister> Sorry, was afk
<mokmeister> yep, I'm living in Sixmilebridge
<mokmeister> Based out of Limerick with work
<airurando> nice on czajkoeski
<airurando> mokmeister will we see you there?
<mokmeister> yeah, would like to alright
<airurando> have a badge on, would love to chat with you!
<czajkowski> some people reply to the mail
<czajkowski> saying good bad or indifferent
<czajkowski> lets see if we cna poke people to come
<airurando> I'll reply
<mokmeister> nice one!
<airurando> quick reply/poke sent
#ubuntu-ie 2012-09-14
<bootlkhlll> mornin'
<tdr112> hello
<czajkowski> morning
#ubuntu-ie 2012-09-15
<bootinfdsds>  One for the books ... http://goo.gl/yFOzQ
#ubuntu-ie 2013-09-10
<airurando> evening all
<zmoylan> hi
<airurando> hi zmoylan
<airurando> how are you looking for Saturday?
<airurando> busy?
<zmoylan> might be on for saturday.  just want to see how wonky i am in the morning.  but no rpg game
<zmoylan> fingers crossed
<airurando> :-)
<zmoylan> wind blowing in right direction i'll be there
<airurando> i will keep my fingers crossed for you also!
<airurando> bloody internet connection :-(
<zmoylan> time for a new ap?
<airurando> eh?
<zmoylan> is the wifi ap/router old and dodgy?
<airurando> no
<airurando> a
<airurando> only a couple of years old
<zmoylan> which in computer years is ancient :-)
<airurando> :-)
<airurando> remember I am a simple home user.
<airurando> eircoms best customer
<airurando> eircom being the key word there and i believe it is teir service at fault
<airurando> zmoylan: we are soon to have a coder dojo in Athy!
<zmoylan> the line does go down.  but the routers seem to age fast these days.  try and beg or borrow a different router and give it a try to see if it's more stable
<airurando> the issue is time dependent.  contention issue i reckon
#ubuntu-ie 2013-09-14
<tdr112> morning all, i hope to see some of you today
<zmoylan_> out the door in a few mins
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> how's folks ?
<tdr112> grand , just opened up in tog
<slashbel> morning tdr112
 * slashbel and ebel will be along in a bit
<tdr112> hey
<airurando> here at TOG.
<slashbel> good morning airurando, we will be along in a bit
<airurando> great stuff slashbel
<czajkowski> hows folks
<czajkowski> I cna join a hangout later if ye want to chat
<tdr112> sure
<ebel> 'ello
<airurando> hi rory
<tdr112> more people coming to the jam
<czajkowski> yay
<ebel> 'ello
<tdr112> cztab
<tdr112> do you want a chat
<tdr112> a hangout
<czajkowski> tdr112: howdy
<czajkowski> sure
<tdr112> I think I just sent you an email
<czajkowski> tdr112: which address?
<tdr112> yourname@yourwebsite
<czajkowski> hmm not arrived yet
<czajkowski> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/bae4cf538b6f6250bb06eb2f1d83849d0af0f468?hl=en-GB
<czajkowski> gotta love technology
<tdr112> czajkowski: your gone
<ebel> FROZEN!
<ebel> it was tdr112
<ebel> he did it
<czajkowski> sorry
<czajkowski> let me try again
<czajkowski> 400 people here :)
<czajkowski> doesnt play well with a hangout
<czajkowski> ok I can see tdr112
<czajkowski> so how are things going today
<mokmeister> hello everyone
<czajkowski> mokmeister: howdy
<mokmeister> czajkowski: howdy! Well, are ya jammin? :)
<czajkowski> I'm not but tdr112 ebel and Mike are
<czajkowski> were on a hangout a min ago
<ebel> yo
<mokmeister> hi ebel
<mokmeister> how goes it?
<mokmeister> running ubuntu 13.10 here on a dell latitude d830 ( a few weeks now), installed mir on it this morning, all still working! ;)
<mokmeister> Unfortunately wasn't able to add anything to the mir GPUTesting list as the GM965 integrated graphics was already listed.
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland  || http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ie || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam || This channel is logged - logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Next IRC Meeting: date and time to be determined || Stay tuned for details of our next team event ||
<airurando> I had a lot of fun today at the TOG hosted Ubuntu Global Jam event.
<czajkowski> yay
<czajkowski> :)
<airurando> it was great seeing all the guys again
<czajkowski> facetime is always good
<airurando> definitely
<zmoylan-len> we'll have the tayto on standby when you're back over
#ubuntu-ie 2014-09-12
<ebel> Hi all, myself and slashbel will be having a goign away drinks in Bull& Castle from 7pm today.
<ebel> Twould be great to see ye
#ubuntu-ie 2018-09-15
<Pipopechi> conas tá tú ?
<Pipopechi> Tá fadhb agam
<Pipopechi> Níl m'Ubuntu ag obair
